

German gov't endorses Chrome as most secure browser - cat_trick
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9223957/German_gov_t_endorses_Chrome_as_most_secure_browser

======
MRonney
Even worse (in my opinion) than security holes, their whole series of Readers
has gotten progressively more bloated and update-needy over the year. I used
to use Foxit as an alternative but the same thing happened to it too. Now I'm
on to Sumatra.

~~~
rieter
Good thing Chrome has a built-in secure PDF reader.

